# Lobster Tails with Bacon Butter Sauce



## sw2geeks (Feb 11, 2013)

Central Market had some lobster tails on sale so I grilled some tails up to give my blog a Valentine's Day dinner theme.

Here are some pics.
















I like separating the meat from the shell, seasoning it and putting it back into the shell. 





Then skewering them to keep them from curling up like shrimp on the grill. 






More pics and recipe here.

The tails were $5.99 each, cold water tails. Anybody prefer warm water tails over cold? I mentioned in my blog post about the two types of tails.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks fantastic. How does one make bacon butter sauce?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 11, 2013)

The recipe is in the story link here. But basically you Fry up some minced bacon.










Remove the bacon bits.





Add minced garlic and a stick of butter.





Add chives.





and heavy cream... yum!


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 12, 2013)

You sure you want all those healthy green bits in the sauce?  Looks great, as usual!

Stefan


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> You sure you want all those healthy green bits in the sauce?  Looks great, as usual!
> 
> Stefan



What's more health than bacon?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Butter?


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

And cream?


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 12, 2013)

I do something similar with the sauce but it's more like a soubise. I render Neuske's bacon then add a diced onion, then add butter, melt, then add cream, boil, remove the rendered bacon, blend, strain, season. Add stock and you can use it as a poaching liquid as well.


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

ThEoRy said:


> I do something similar with the sauce but it's more like a soubise. I render Neuske's bacon then add a diced onion, then add butter, melt, then add cream, boil, remove the rendered bacon, blend, strain, season. Add stock and you can use it as a poaching liquid as well.



That sounds delicious!


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm going to need to up my Lipitor dosage just looking at those pictures. Thanks, can't wait to try it.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks fantastic Steve. How did you prepare the rice - Dirty or fried rice?
Also, never thought to skewer the tails. I have a few in the freezer I picked up for new years that didn't get used, I think Friday may be a good time to use them up.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Feb 12, 2013)

beautiful!! my cardiologist just called. he wants me to unsubscribe to this thread


----------



## TheNewMexican (Feb 12, 2013)

That looks really great!

Lobster is a favorite. Mmmmm hmmmmmm!


----------



## ptolemy (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh man, that looks amazing


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> That looks fantastic Steve. How did you prepare the rice - Dirty or fried rice?
> Also, never thought to skewer the tails. I have a few in the freezer I picked up for new years that didn't get used, I think Friday may be a good time to use them up.



The rice is actually brown rice with a little butter and bacon bits.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 12, 2013)

Mmmmmmm, Neuske's.


----------



## stphntrjllo (Feb 12, 2013)

My fav is to use the bodies in the sauce. Roast the heads with carrot tomato terragon and onion to make a stock. Add that to your sauce... oh man


----------



## sw2geeks (Feb 12, 2013)

stphntrjllo said:


> My fav is to use the bodies in the sauce. Roast the heads with carrot tomato terragon and onion to make a stock. Add that to your sauce... oh man



That sounds good, could you elaborate a little? Thanks


----------

